# Errore compilazione GTK+

## demetrix

Ciao a tutti

sto installando fluxbox,

Appena lancio emerge gdm e arriva alla compilazione delle gtk mi da il seguente errore:

error: x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.5-r1 failed

call stack:

ebuild.sh, line 1701: called dyn_compile

ebuild.sh, line 1039: called qa_call 'src_compile'

ebuild.sh, line 44: called src_compile

gtk+-2.12.5-r1.ebuild, line 111: called die

The specific snippet of code:

emake || die "compile failed"

The die message:

compile failedLast edited by demetrix on Fri Feb 15, 2008 10:44 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## djinnZ

devi postare le righe più sopra, quelle che hai riportato sono il messaggio standard di emerge per dirti che ha fallito nel compito assegnato.

----------

## demetrix

ciao le righe sopra sono:

..... /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.5-r1/work/gtk+-2.12.5/gtk/.libs/lt-gtk/quer$

make[3] *** [gtk.immodules] error 127

make[3] Leaving directory /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.5-r1/work/gtk+-2.12.5/gtk+-$

make 2 all recursive error error1

make2 leaving directory /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.5-r1/work/gtk+-2.12.5/gtk+-$

----------

## Tigerwalk

ancora una ventina di righe più sopra.

----------

## lavish

demetrix, non preoccuparti, non ti banniamo dal forum per accesso di banda consumata a postare il log  :Razz: 

(fortuna che c'e' anche scritto di postare le righe precedenti quando un emerge fallisce   :Crying or Very sad:  )

----------

## demetrix

ciao

di seguito un bel pezzo:)

 *Quote:*   

> Wall   -o im-viqr.la -rpath /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/immodules -rpath /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/immodules -avoid-version -module  imviqr.lo ../../gdk-pixbuf/libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.la ../../gdk/libgdk-x11-2.0.la ../../gtk/libgtk-x11-2.0.la -lpangocairo-1.0 -lpango-1.0 -lX11 -lXcomposite -lXdamage -lXfixes -latk-1.0 -lgobject-2.0 -lgmodule-2.0 -ldl -lglib-2.0 -lcairo -lm 
> 
> i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -shared  .libs/imti-et.o  -Wl,--rpath -Wl,/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.5-r1/work/gtk+-2.12.5/gdk-pixbuf/.libs -Wl,--rpath -Wl,/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.5-r1/work/gtk+-2.12.5/gdk/.libs -Wl,--rpath -Wl,/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.5-r1/work/gtk+-2.12.5/gtk/.libs -L/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.5-r1/work/gtk+-2.12.5/gdk-pixbuf/.libs -L/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.5-r1/work/gtk+-2.12.5/gdk/.libs ../../gdk-pixbuf/.libs/libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.so -L/usr/lib ../../gdk/.libs/libgdk-x11-2.0.so ../../gtk/.libs/libgtk-x11-2.0.so /usr/lib/libpangocairo-1.0.so /usr/lib/libpango-1.0.so /usr/lib/libX11.so /usr/lib/libXcomposite.so /usr/lib/libXdamage.so /usr/lib/libXfixes.so /usr/lib/libatk-1.0.so /usr/lib/libgobject-2.0.so /usr/lib/libgmodule-2.0.so -ldl /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so /usr/lib/libcairo.so -lm  -march=i686 -Wl,-soname -Wl,im-ti-et.so -o .libs/im-ti-et.so
> 
> i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -shared  .libs/imviqr.o  -Wl,--rpath -Wl,/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.5-r1/work/gtk+-2.12.5/gdk-pixbuf/.libs -Wl,--rpath -Wl,/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.5-r1/work/gtk+-2.12.5/gdk/.libs -Wl,--rpath -Wl,/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.5-r1/work/gtk+-2.12.5/gtk/.libs -L/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.5-r1/work/gtk+-2.12.5/gdk-pixbuf/.libs -L/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.5-r1/work/gtk+-2.12.5/gdk/.libs ../../gdk-pixbuf/.libs/libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.so -L/usr/lib ../../gdk/.libs/libgdk-x11-2.0.so ../../gtk/.libs/libgtk-x11-2.0.so /usr/lib/libpangocairo-1.0.so /usr/lib/libpango-1.0.so /usr/lib/libX11.so /usr/lib/libXcomposite.so /usr/lib/libXdamage.so /usr/lib/libXfixes.so /usr/lib/libatk-1.0.so /usr/lib/libgobject-2.0.so /usr/lib/libgmodule-2.0.so -ldl /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so /usr/lib/libcairo.so -lm  -march=i686 -Wl,-soname -Wl,im-viqr.so -o .libs/im-viqr.so
> ...

 

----------

## skypjack

io la butto lì, magari ti basta un revdep-rebuild ...

----------

## Tigerwalk

 *skypjack wrote:*   

> io la butto lì, magari ti basta un revdep-rebuild ...

 

già, magari

```
revdep-rebuild -X
```

----------

## demetrix

per skypjack

grazie avevi ragione.

 :Wink: 

----------

## skypjack

 *demetrix wrote:*   

> per skypjack
> 
> grazie avevi ragione.
> 
> 

 

Di nulla! Siamo qua apposta, no?  :Wink: 

Comunque fai più attenzione la prossima volta, alcuni mod sono sensibili a questo tipo di errori!

Uomo avvisato ...

----------

## demetrix

ok grazie mille

----------

